# Mandatory In-patient Charge



## snoop1 (15 Dec 2009)

Hi there, 
we recently recieved a hospital bill for 75 euro (mandatory in-patient charge) which related to my daughter getting her MMR vaccine.  She is allergic to nuts & eggs, and as many of the vaccines contain egg products, her doctor organise for her to get the MMR injection in the hospital and for a period of observation afterwards.  She got this done in January, and we have now just recieved this bill.  As the procedure related to her MMR vaccine, I'm wondering if this is a reasonable charge, or if there is any way we can demonstrate that this charge is not appropriate?
thanks


----------



## Brianne (15 Dec 2009)

I think you should ring the accounts dept of the hospital and explain the situation. You said that your own doctor organised this; presumably you got a letter from him. As this is a free vaccine, I think it is unlikely that you will be charged and that it is an admin error.


----------



## Complainer (1 Jan 2010)

Did anyone mention the charge beforehand?


----------



## Capt. Beaky (1 Jan 2010)

If I was a cynic I'd say that the hospital accounts are trying it on. Write back saying as this is a free service (not just the free **************************) you would like a bit more justification for their billing.


----------



## babaduck (1 Jan 2010)

If you had a GP referral letter, AFAIK there is no charge


----------

